

Asperger's Syndrome on Screen and Life - chromophore
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/04/health/04aspe.html?partner=rss&emc=rss

======
tremendo
Why do they insist in calling it "a disorder"? do extroverts suggest we need
to be cured or something? I want my Asperger’s pride parade. Aspies of the
world, unite! ;)

~~~
sethg
Asperger's != introversion.

~~~
chromophore
Exactly. Asperger's is not introversion.

~~~
ColemanF
Aspies are often outgoing, but they have a lot of trouble socializing. That is
what I am like, and it is pretty tough. How is it not a disorder to be unable
to do something that is necessary for your happiness?

~~~
sethg
Introversion is a _personality trait_. Introverts can socialize, but we prefer
one-on-one environments or small groups to crowds, we prefer spending more
time with intimates to meeting new people, and in general, we see social life
as a cost rather than a benefit.

Asperger's, from what I've read of the subject, is a _cognitive issue_ ;
Aspies don't read social cues that neurotypicals ( _including_ introverted
neurotypicals) pick up on without even thinking about it, and therefore have
trouble socializing _even when they want to_.

It's like the difference between people who don't read a lot of books because
they prefer to spend their free time watching TV, and people who don't read a
lot of books because they're dyslexic.

